# 8-27 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Started fishing about 1:30am and first cast got a keeper trout on a 3" gulp pink squid and 2 cast later a 19" flounder .... Seem like its going to be a great night ... Well I thought it was anyways but after that it was croaker city with a schoolie striper here and there in the mix ... croakers were mixed from 9" to 17" and the stripers were from 15" to 24". Wind were stiff out of the North making it kinda sloppy out there and forcing me to saty within the piers shelter. i did find a spot holding many spikes from 8 to 11 inches. About 3am I got another keeper flounder at 18.75" . A few cast later had another 16"ish trout fall of before seeing the net. 
The bite died off at high tide and when the sun came up it killed any other bite going on. i continued to fish after sun up till 7am with only 1 small 9" croaker and 1 14" flounder .... called it a day at 7am. 
baits were gulp shrimp (3" natural) gulp squid(3" pink) and a few 4" pink fin"S". water cleared up at the begining of outgoing tide. Saw some fish landed on the pier on my way to shore ... looked like spot and croakers .








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-27








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-27


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Man, I gotta get back out there with you. How long do flounder stick around? I thought the big ones left as it got too warm. Fingers/chump/oki, are you reading this? Let's get back out there!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Great job, Tom!! And yeah, we'll have to get back out there w/ you soon. Glad to see you're healed.

I don't think I can until at least mid October. Sigh....

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

chump said:


> Great job, Tom!! And yeah, we'll have to get back out there w/ you soon. Glad to see you're healed.
> 
> I don't think I can until at least mid October. Sigh....
> 
> ...


Dont fret Chump there will still be fish here in 
October  
See you guys soon .


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Good to hear that the Fluke Master can't be sidelined. Keep on fishin brotha.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*awesome*

as usual. Great job.


----------

